
Writing an OS in Rust - hacknrk
https://os.phil-opp.com/
======
sebcat
It's the beginning of a kernel. It may expand in the future, but to me,
calling it an OS is like building a door and calling it a house. It's
inaccurate and it makes it sound greater than it currently is. I on the other
hand do not want to make it sound less great of course, but what we call
things does matter.

~~~
newman8r
agreed, but it's a cool tutorial topic. I don't think anyone expects this to
result in a useful OS, but it makes me contemplate learning about rust.

------
Sylos
Obligatory plug for the same thing in big: [https://www.redox-
os.org/](https://www.redox-os.org/)

~~~
dbaupp
They're only the same in that they're both a kernel in Rust: the parent blog
is an educational/exploratory OS, whereas Redox seems to be aiming for real-
world use and not pedagogy.

------
rgerganov
Ah, the Rust Evangelism Strike Force is finally back! Can't wait for the
webshit weekly at n-gate.com

~~~
madez
I'm not part of any strike force and I activly dislike envangelism. Still, I
like this website very much.

